# What to do for air in the crop



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

What do you for air in a baby pigeons crop.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryann, you can very gently massage its crop, moving in an upward motion. If you are hand feeding it yourself, add about 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of plain yogurt to the formula to help the crop or a drop or two of ACV. 

Can you give us a bit more info - age, etc.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> What do you for air in a baby pigeons crop.


You got a baby pigeon?? 
Sorry, I don't know............. 
I've never seen that before.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

No not me, lol, a rehabber called me about it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never heard of air in the crop being a problem... 
I have had people get confused and say things similar to that, when the real problem was actually a ruptured air sac.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've never heard of air in the crop being a problem...
> I have had people get confused and say things similar to that, when the real problem was actually a ruptured air sac.


They can get air in there crop by swallowing air while being hand fed. I've heard of it, just not sure what to do about it.........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, the medical term is "aerophagia" and it usually occurs when an inexperienced person feeds them too slowly and they end up sucking a lot of air. This doesn't occur with tube-feeding, unless one pumps air directly in because of loading the syringe wrong. It sometimes occurs that a yeast infetion causes the production of gas in the crop but I'd be willing to wager that happens a lot less than is thought and that the other problem (aerophagia) happens a lot more.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've never heard of air in the crop being a problem...
> I have had people get confused and say things similar to that, when the real problem was actually a ruptured air sac.


We've discussed it on here, but only during specific cases where "slow crop" has been suspected. You can search this site for "aerophagia" and find them all fairly easily.

Pidgey


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

when lucky was a baby his crop blew up like a balloon one day-probably from feeding him too slow so i took him to a vet and they put a tube down into the crop and let the air out.it was a very quick job so they didn't even charge-for once!!!!!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone, I appreciate y'all posting back to me. 

Pidgey, What would be the best antibiotics to give for yeast infection? Clavamox or amoxicillin.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Neither. They're more likely to be an indirect cause of a yeast infection, frankly. A yeast is more like a plant, it's a fungi. Those require different medications like Nystatin. We usually get it as "Medistatin" from one of the pigeon supply houses. That's a medication that, when taken orally, stops fungal growth wherever it touches. It isn't absorbed by the body so it doesn't do anything for systemic fungal infections--it just works in the gastrointestinal tract.

Oddly enough, there are some drugs that are relatives to Metronidazole (Flagyl; for canker) that do go after systemic fungal infections (Itraconazole, Ketoconazole, Miconazole, Fluconazole and others) but when you start needing to use those for a bird, you're in really deep water. For a more in-depth description of the differences:

http://www.healthatoz.com/healthato...hatoz/Atoz/ency/antifungal_drugs_systemic.jsp

Anyhow, it's not uncommon for a bird to develop a fungal infection while taking certain antibiotics like the Penicillins (Amoxicillin and Clavamox, which is part Amoxicillin, are in that group) because they kill off a lot of the good bacteria in the gut at the same time they're killing off the bacteria you're going after in the first place.

Pidgey


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Pidgey, Thank you so much for the info and answering my questions, very much appreciated.
I appreciate everyone elses help too. Thank you all very much.


----------

